# Any issues with Gentoo + Shuttle SN85G4?

## Sykus

i plan on upgrading soon, but I haven't seen anyone post anything about it here.  I don't want to assume that means there are no issues.  Anybody running Gentoo on it?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

i do

----------

## theboywho

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> i do

 

Are you using the SATA controller on the mobo?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

yes I am, works perfectly after patching the kernel...

See here: http://dev.gentoo.org/~brad_mssw/kernel_patches/2.6.1/

Quote from dmesg:

```
SiI3512 Serial ATA: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:01:07.0

SiI3512 Serial ATA: chipset revision 1

SiI3512 Serial ATA: 100% native mode on irq 11

    ide2: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hde:DMA, hdf:DMA

    ide3: MMIO-DMA , BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hde: ST3160023AS, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0xffffff0001009080-0xffffff0001009087,0xffffff000100908a on irq 11

hde: max request size: 64KiB

hde: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 >
```

*edit* edited the patch to work with 2.6.1-mm4

```
diff -Naur linux-2.6.1-mm4.orig/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.c linux-2.6.1-mm4/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.c

--- linux-2.6.1-mm4.orig/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.c      2004-01-17 17:17:03.731274672 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.1-mm4/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.c   2004-01-17 17:24:08.383717688 +0100

@@ -55,6 +55,7 @@

        switch(pdev->device)

        {

                case PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3112:

+               case PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3512:

                case PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_1210SA:

                case PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3114:

                        return 1;

@@ -1202,6 +1203,7 @@

        { PCI_VENDOR_ID_CMD, PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3112, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, 1},

        { PCI_VENDOR_ID_CMD, PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_1210SA, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, 2},

        { PCI_VENDOR_ID_CMD, PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3114, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, 3},

+       { PCI_VENDOR_ID_CMD, PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3512, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, 4}

        { 0, },

 };

diff -Naur linux-2.6.1-mm4.orig/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.h linux-2.6.1-mm4/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.h

--- linux-2.6.1-mm4.orig/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.h      2004-01-17 17:17:03.731274672 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.1-mm4/drivers/ide/pci/siimage.h   2004-01-17 17:25:19.756867320 +0100

@@ -92,7 +92,18 @@

                .channels       = 2,

                .autodma        = AUTODMA,

                .bootable       = ON_BOARD,

-       },{

+       },{     /* 4 */

+                .vendor         = PCI_VENDOR_ID_CMD,

+                .device         = PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3512,

+                .name           = "SiI3512 Serial ATA",

+                .init_chipset   = init_chipset_siimage,

+                .init_iops      = init_iops_siimage,

+                .init_hwif      = init_hwif_siimage,

+                .channels       = 2,

+                .autodma        = AUTODMA,

+                .bootable       = ON_BOARD,

+        },{

+

                .vendor         = 0,

                .device         = 0,

                .channels       = 0,

diff -Naur linux-2.6.1-mm4.orig/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.c linux-2.6.1-mm4/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.c

--- linux-2.6.1-mm4.orig/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.c        2004-01-17 17:17:04.096219192 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.1-mm4/drivers/scsi/sata_sil.c     2004-01-17 17:21:58.212506720 +0100

@@ -40,6 +40,7 @@

 enum {

        sil_3112                = 0,

        sil_3114                = 1,

+       sil_3512                = 2,

        SIL_SYSCFG              = 0x48,

        SIL_MASK_IDE0_INT       = (1 << 22),

@@ -81,7 +82,7 @@

 static struct pci_device_id sil_pci_tbl[] = {

        { 0x1095, 0x3112, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, sil_3112 },

        { 0x1095, 0x0240, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, sil_3112 },

-       { 0x1095, 0x3512, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, sil_3112 },

+       { 0x1095, 0x3512, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, sil_3512 },

        { 0x1095, 0x3114, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, sil_3114 },

        { }     /* terminate list */

 };

@@ -171,6 +172,15 @@

                .udma_mask      = 0x7f,                 /* udma0-6; FIXME */

                .port_ops       = &sil_ops,

        },

+       /* sil_3512 */

+       {

+               .sht            = &sil_sht,

+               .host_flags     = ATA_FLAG_SATA | ATA_FLAG_NO_LEGACY |

+                                 ATA_FLAG_SRST | ATA_FLAG_MMIO,

+               .pio_mask       = 0x03,                 /* pio3-4 */

+               .udma_mask      = 0x7f,                 /* udma0-6; FIXME */

+               .port_ops       = &sil_ops,

+       },

 };

 MODULE_AUTHOR("Jeff Garzik");

diff -Naur linux-2.6.1-mm4.orig/include/linux/pci_ids.h linux-2.6.1-mm4/include/linux/pci_ids.h

--- linux-2.6.1-mm4.orig/include/linux/pci_ids.h        2004-01-17 17:17:07.182749968 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.1-mm4/include/linux/pci_ids.h     2004-01-17 17:18:07.267615680 +0100

@@ -888,6 +888,7 @@

 #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_680          0x0680

 #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3112         0x3112

 #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3114         0x3114

+#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_3512         0x3512

 #define PCI_DEVICE_ID_SII_1210SA       0x0240

 #define PCI_VENDOR_ID_VISION           0x1098
```

----------

## theboywho

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> yes I am, works perfectly after patching the kernel...
> 
> See here: http://dev.gentoo.org/~brad_mssw/kernel_patches/2.6.1/
> 
> Quote from dmesg:
> ...

 

cool! thanks!!  :Very Happy:   Dya know if the amd64 liveCD  supports installing to a SATA drive?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Yes it supports SATA-Drives, but not the SiI 3512 in this XPC, which made installing Gentoo on this thing a real PITA...

----------

## theboywho

Ah right.....this could be err interesting.   :Confused:   hmm wonder if i could rebuild the liveCD with a patched 2.6.1 kernel...

----------

## theboywho

Found this on creating LiveCDs for usbkeys:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=57754&highlight=rebuilding+gentoo+livecds&sid=419238279129746fd06e84594d5d0bfb

hmm might be able to modify it...something to do over the weekend i guess.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

I tried but was unable *sigh*:

Here is what I did:

Get Linux 32 Bit on an IDE HDD.

Boot with AMD64 Live-CD, unpack Stage 3 Tarball somewhere in a temp directory on the IDE HDD.

Chroot in the stage 3 tarball system and emerge mm-sources.

Patch these sources with the SiI 3512 Patch (see above, you need to fix it manually to aplly cleanly against 2.6.1-mm4).

Configure & compile the kernel (enable IA32 Emulation, and the reverse engineered nForce ethernet driver).

Put the kernel in the boot-partition on the IDE-HDD and boot the 32 Bit Linux.

Then follow the installation guide as you have now access to the SATA-Disk.

----------

## jondkent

This is interesting I was looking the other day to see if Gentoo supported the AMD64, but didn't find anything, so I assumed it didn't.  Where is the Live CD iso?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## theboywho

http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/experimental/amd64/livecd/

there are probably other mirrors aswell

----------

## jondkent

Cheers for the link, maybe I'll order my Shuttle now

Jon

----------

## theboywho

My shuttle should arrive this week.....got the CPU on saturday....

----------

## Loke

Ive got the SN85G4 with a A643200+ 1 MB cache, and

I had a hell of a time getting Gentoo

on it. After patching sata_sil I got stuck

with lost interrupt for hde no matter what I did.

It even went so far that I suspected hw 

failure, so I tried installing Windows.

Since it worked, I went back and connected

another HD and installed gentoo on this.

After *ALOT* of trying and failing, I found

out that I could not enable local APIC 

in the kernel - after I removed it, I no longer got

lost interrupt.

Im now installing and typing this in lynx.

So far so good...

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

FYI: I use siimage for S-ATA RAID, works perfectly after patching.

----------

## taskara

how noisy is this little shuttle?

the previous versions were too noisy (like 50dB)

also, I hear the sata silicon image driver is not too crash hot yet, and it was suggested in kernel 2.6.1 to use the ata driver.

have you tried the latest mm-sources? they have quite a few silicon image patches, inc patches for seagate drives.

cheers

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

2.6.2-mm1 here, had to patch them to work.

about the noise... Can't tell you how much DB(A), but it's pretty loud when the fan is at full rpm, but you can switch it to smart mode, where it's at least as silent as the HDD's noise is louder than the fan's...

----------

## taskara

cheers..

----------

## theboywho

ive got one of these shuttle boxes - ive got it working - with sata aswell. Ive got a problem with Xwindows tho. X windows will start, show the nvidia logo, then show the desktop for about a second after which the screen scrambles and the machine locks up.

ive already set the NvAGP option to 2 and ive tried 1 as well

The graphics card is an Nvidia GeforceFX 5700

ne one got ne ideas? which graphcis cards are u guys using with ur amd64 shuttle xps?

*UPDATE*

I used the latest drivers from nvidia (5332) they work like a dream, glx works as well with insanely high frame rates!! yey!

----------

## Loke

What module beside agpgart are you using to enable AGP? I cant figure out what module to use. Ive tried both amd64_agp and nvidia_agp and none works.

----------

## taskara

 *Loke wrote:*   

> What module beside agpgart are you using to enable AGP? I cant figure out what module to use. Ive tried both amd64_agp and nvidia_agp and none works.

 

for nforce3 it will probably also be nvidia, but I would say that atm there is probably no agp driver supporting nforce3, only nforce2 - hence why nvidia is not working for you.

but I don't know for sure.

perhaps mm-sources will have something better?

----------

## Loke

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> for nforce3 it will probably also be nvidia, but I would say that atm there is probably no agp driver supporting nforce3, only nforce2 - hence why nvidia is not working for you.
> 
> but I don't know for sure.
> ...

 

Im using 2.6.2-rc1-mm2 right now, and using agpgart and nvidia_agp I get the following from my dmesg:

```

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset, but could not find the secondary devices.

```

Apparantly it has found the correct chipset, but cant seem to understand whats connected to it. I have an ATI 9200SE, and neither the ati-drivers or the agp part work on the card. Have to use XFree4.3.99.902 to get X up, and then X is using its own driver for the 9200SE I think.

----------

## taskara

ok, then i would assume that the nvidia driver does not support nforce3 yet.

check around the forum to see if there is an agp driver for nforce3, there may be a beta driver somewhere that you can patch in manually and try..

----------

## Loke

Ive found a patch from a nvidia employee from november 2003, which support nforce3 - BUT: as far as I can see it seems like the nforce1/2/3 architecture is unified so the kernel devs try to make one unified driver for them all - which in fact is the nvidia_agp module. It does indeed support nforce3, although it says it only support nforce1/2. Much of the code from the patch is the same, and much is different.

/me slaps myself for buying an ATI card...

----------

## taskara

I don't think your ATI card is the problem.

the ago is a seperate issue.

u can be running a PCI vga card and still isntall the nvidia agp driver.

but I'm not sure what supports what.. so I prob can't help you much more  :Confused: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Has anyone managed to build the ati-driver with -m32 on an amd64? Fails for me every time... ATi says that this driver should work though it's 32 Bit - it should work indeed, but I'm apparantly too stupid to build this crappy thing... Can anyone help here?

----------

## Loke

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> Has anyone managed to build the ati-driver with -m32 on an amd64? Fails for me every time... ATi says that this driver should work though it's 32 Bit - it should work indeed, but I'm apparantly too stupid to build this crappy thing... Can anyone help here?

 

Cant really help you, but is your AGP working btw? If so, what module/kernel did you use to enable it?

----------

## reaver

Hi, we (me and my girlfriend) got a sn85g4 recently (about three days ago). I started fondling with it using a2004.0 amd64 livecd.

The thing is, the forcedeth network driver for the onboard nforce3 networking device seems to work rather flawlessly when running from the livecd. But when I use my hd installed kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r2 containing the 0.23 forcedeth driver, It will only download packets from the internet for a brief period. It will then completely stall the download. I "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop and rmmod forcedeth followed by a modprobe forcedeth and /etc/inir.d/net.eth0 start"'ed . No result. The kernelmodule will load, but the net.eth0 script will not start. Any help here?

----------

## prbox

Have you disabled SMP?

I had the same problem - found I could run with APIC and APIC so long as I disable SMP.

----------

## Konsti

Heh, funny, same Problem here with the forcedeth. Is there any solution yet?

----------

